# New member here....



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking forward to some trades.

Ain't no money in this game.... :wacko1:

Here's a few from some zebrawood over the last few weeks....

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/DSC04941_zps3b107c63.jpg

Wayne


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

Money? I saw some when I was a kid once. 

Nice calls. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 18, 2013)

Swet turns. Rick


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicely done. You're a better man than I am... That zebra wood smells too much like the south end of a north bound zebra.


----------



## phinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Happy to see you started off w/ pics --- we love pics !


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

welcome from ohio --duck


----------

